# Paid by accident



## randombard (3 Nov 2008)

Hi,

My previose employer has paid me by accident.

I will give them the money back but i want to know what my options are.

Thanks


----------



## Bob_tg (3 Nov 2008)

Make sure you get a correct P60 before you incur undue tax liability.  Hold on to (some of) the cash until you get the correct P60.


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Nov 2008)

could you have been paid for holidays not taken? or when you started there did you work the first week 'free' as in not getting paid until the week after?


----------

